# Well crap! Medication Warning!



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Just a word of warning for those men who take Hydroxychloroquine for Lupus or arthritis...it can cause ED. Dont know if because it causes lowered BP and already taking BP meds on top of it. Or just a rare side effect. I'll take the joint pain over mental anguish any day. Wife and i had house to ourself, no need for quiet and had an acute malfunction!

That crap has been relegated to the for covid use box.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Please correct me if I’m wrong, but haven’t you said you have had issues with ED in the past?

So if that is the case then although that medication might be the issue in this instance, it also may not be the problem at all.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Personal said:


> Please correct me if I’m wrong, but haven’t you said you have had issues with ED in the past?
> 
> So if that is the case then although that medication might be the issue in this instance, it also may not be the problem at all.


No ED. Not reaching climax yes. Everything worked as it should next morning and since.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Are you taking anything else? I used to take a battery of vitamins and found some of them when in combination made it hard to get hard. LOL

Selectively stop taking certain ones and sure enough, all back to normal.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Every medicine should have warning labels on them.

For example, a label showing a picture of a limp penis.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Divinely Favored said:


> No ED. Not reaching climax yes. Everything worked as it should next morning and since.


Cool that's good news. Thanks for the clarification.


----------

